# Captured and recommissioned German U-boats (Royal Canadian Navy



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2007)

* HMCS U 190
Unterseeboot 190 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
* HMCS U 889
Unterseeboot 889 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



this is quite an interesting read, look into it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Heh. I like how Wikipedia shows the Kriegsschiffgösch of the old Imperial German Navy beneath the picture of U-190, instead of the ensign of the WWII Kriegsmarine. God, how I can't stand revisionist historians and their PC bullshit.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wouldn't have noticed that until you pointed in out. Skimmer. flag and ensign of Old Imperial German Navy not the Swazstika of Germany WW2


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

It's actually the old jack, not the ensign. It would be flown at the bow (pointy end up front  ) of the vessel, while in harbour. Even though that flag was technically reserved for ceremonial purposes right up until 1945, to be flown at Hitler's discretion, the proper flag to display for a boat built in 1941 and used by the Kriegsmarine between '42 and '45 would of course be the German War Ensign of the Third Reich. I guess someone figured they might possibly offend a few faint hearts with the truth, I dunno.

It may not be politically correct, but it's sure as hell historically correct. Keep it as such:


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

No arguement from me Skimmer. I happen to agree with you. To many are trying to rewrite history on a political correct stance as not to offend some one or another etc. One only has to see the debate in England about the St George's Cross etc. Some are saying not to fly the St George's Cross as it may offend Muslims and remind them of the Crusades as the St George's Cross was a symbol of Crusader Knights. Who gives a flying ****. Can't rewrite history as to not possibley offend some one


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 28, 2007)

This non-offensive stuff offends those that care about history. If the revisionists had their way WW1 and WW2 and most of human history would be forgotten or glossed over.


----------

